# Ready to buy, can't decide.....



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Like so many other recent posters, I'm finally ready to buy; a $250 gift card (Christmas present) toward the purchase really helps me out!  But I am SO torn!!! Do I REALLY need 3G?  Back and forth I go, I just cannot decide.  My workplace does not have open wifi, so that would be the biggest reason I would go for 3G, but how much time can I really spend on it at work?  Ok, well, maybe that's debatable    In the meanwhile, I'm going to try to download some sort of wifirouter-something-or-another, 21 day free trial to my smartphone....if the trial period works out, then I can tether my iTouch to my smartphone (I have unlimited data) and my Ipad for that matter.  I'm also due for an upgrade on my phone and could either go wtih an Android or wait and see if Verizon REALLY gets iPhone; either way, I'd be able to use either of those phones for WWF   while at work and access to email (which I currently have on my smartphone, albeit the layout and GUI is not as pretty as my iTouch).  Have I answered my own question, LOL? 

Opinions, suggestions, ideas are welcome!


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I've decided on the 32gb wifi only with a Virgin Mobile mifi for when I'm at work. That is the only place I don't have wifi access.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My personal guideline on 3G--if you're going to use it sporadically, a mifi or tethering to your phone is a viable option.  If you're going to need it REGULARLY (a few hours a day), tethering probably isn't the best idea.  Mifi units typically have much shorter battery life than the iPad does, and tethering your phone by ANY method will drain the battery on that much more quickly than you're used to.

My husband has the same type of work situation as you do--no wifi available.  He uses his iPad both for work and for personal email, facebook, etc. that he doesn't want to run through the corporate network.  Having to tether each time he wants to use it during an eight+ hour day would be a nuisance, as would having to remain near a power source if he just wanted to tether all day long.  He bought the 3G model, uses the 200 MB plan and does fine with that.  By contrast, I'm at home 95% of the time with mine and have a jailbroken iPhone I can tether with; 3G would've been a total waste of money for me.  When I travel--or when our cable went out for a few hours last week--I have a portable battery pack to keep my phone running while tethered.  Mind you, I'm tethered via Bluetooth (requires a jailbroken iPad, but is more secure than wifi and takes less power)--it still sucks battery at a rapid enough rate that there's simply no way my phone would make it through an eight hour day.  And while it doesn't take long to tether/untether, it's enough of a nuisance that I wouldn't want to do it multiple times a day, everyday.  

Having said that, if I were still working, I wouldn't be bringing my iPad with me to work, most likely.  My iPhone does everything I need when I'm away from home for the most part, and my line of work invariably provides a laptop.  I have no desire to carry multiple devices, so the iPad would be left at home.  DH's job only just gave him a laptop a few weeks ago.  For him, the iPad was a great notetaking/organizational tool for project meetings.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I think you should think about what types of things you'll want to do with your ipad while away from your home wifi network. If your main goal is to check email and poke around online, the 200 gig 3g option would probably serve you well.  If you're going to want the option to watch Netflix or stream movies from your home computer, or a slingbox you'll eat through that in no time flat.  I bought an HTC Evo with hotspot capability and though I do have a 3g ipad I don't have the 3g active. Sprint offers unlimited data for the same price as the AT&T version for the same price.  Turning on the hotspot is as simple as tapping an icon on my screen, so that part isn't an issue really.  I do agree it'll suck your phone battery dry in record time, and that's a serious consideration.  If you go that route you'll also need to remember that unless you're in a 4g area with a 4g phone that your net connection will drop every time you get a phone call.  If you're getting a 4g signal, your phone can do both at the same time.

Oh, and also this may be something worth considering for you. Only the 3g versions of the ipad have a GPS chip built in. With a $5 app it makes a darn good gps system.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My hubby didn't want an iPad. I was tired of him hogging mine, so I got him one. He loved it (still does). I had 3G, he didn't. He pouted that he couldn't play his games while waiting for doc appts or waiting period (outside of the house). I signed him up for AT&T. 

You just need to think about what you might do with your iPad. If you don't get the 3G you may be disappointed. At least if you have the capability, you can decide later if you want the AT&T plan. To me (and my husband who didn't want an iPad at all) it was the best decision.

Let us know what you opted for!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I got the wifi option and haven't regretted it one bit. I have an iPhone so if I need something in a pinch, I can use that but that hasn't been the case so far and I've had it since May. I use it mostly for work and blogging. Any games I use do not depend on a connection. I do have wifi at home and work and I find there are more than enough hot spots around me that I can use. I'm happy with my choice.


----------

